# FS: Eight (8) tube aluminum rod/cooler rack



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

For Sale: 8 tube rod/cooler rack, receiver mounted, great condition, hardly used.
Cooler space measures: 26" wide, 15" deep, 8" tall.
For pick up in Raleigh or can meet a reasonable distance away.
Text 919-810-8893 for pics.
$200


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Danny said:


> For Sale: 8 tube rod/cooler rack, receiver mounted, great condition, hardly used.
> Cooler space measures: 26" wide, 15" deep, 8" tall.
> For pick up in Raleigh or can meet a reasonable distance away.
> Text 919-810-8893 for pics.
> $200


You should post some pictures


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

DaBig2na said:


> You should post some pictures


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice Rack.. someone will buy it it's worth your asking price


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

DaBig2na said:


> Nice Rack.. someone will buy it it's worth your asking price


Thanks


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Price reduced to $180.

Somebody needs this!


----------

